# 6.4 powerstroke



## sparehair

You can buy a used transit with 20k miles for 22k any day of the week.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

But I don't want a transit....I absolutely will not ever own a van. I hate them...I like to sit back a little and vans are not conducive to that.

I like trucks, power strokes top that list.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I will have a mechanic my friend uses on his 5 landscape trucks look it over for me.


----------



## wazez

I'm not sure where in michigan you arebut i just bought a truck in december from encore auto in niles. He gets a lot of rust free trucks in from texas and California. 

I bought an 02 f250 with no rust... frame was even black yet. This clmate is changing that tho. 

If i had a lot of time i would seriously consider going to Texas to buy a truck. Trucks are high here.


----------



## Mike-B

I believe H&S closed up shop a couple years ago. I was looking for an update for a tuner and couldnt find their site.

I've got a 6.4 sitting in the shop yard if you need parts  



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

Truck with a tuner...No thanks.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

The 6.4's were worse than the 6.0's.

They are getting 15 to 20k out of the 97's with a PS under 200k miles around here. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

If I was going to buy a Ford diesel it would have to be '15 and beyond 6.7 or the '03.5 and earlier 7.3's. The 6.0's and 6.4's were turds. No brand loyalty for me. Actually I'm looking at selling all 3 of my current vehicles and getting my first new vehicle ever and the 250 6.7 is a definite contender. I really just want bells and whistles and couldn't care less about spec's for the first time ever.

That being said, I still wouldn't waste time on that 6.4 because of its reputation. The hpop directly effects fuel pressure and if it's a turkey... You're dead in the water. Tuner just means that much more is put on things that aren't meant for it. Sexy but deadly.

7.3 is a beast but Slooooooww. I had one with 293k with no problems and another with 217k no worries. The 6.7 seemed to have some early model problems but seemed to have been ironed out after '14.

Look up Tmauction.com as they always have some nice vehicles Florida fleet maintained all its life. I buy a lot of my vehicles from there. A quick repaint and you could get a great rust free deal for Michigan. Let me know, I try to stay away until after April (tax return people drive up cost like crazy) but I'll probably be there in May and June. PM me and we'll talk.


----------



## Mr Latone

Whatever you do, try and trade fairly. IOW, I would hope you wouldn't discount your work, because you need a truck and he has one he might partially barter.

You actually hold the better hand right now if he owes you money and needs more work. He wants top dollar for the truck, you should get top dollar for the work.

I am not presenting any opinion on the truck value, just the value of the deal.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

wazez said:


> I'm not sure where in michigan you arebut i just bought a truck in december from encore auto in niles. He gets a lot of rust free trucks in from texas and California.
> 
> I bought an 02 f250 with no rust... frame was even black yet. This clmate is changing that tho.
> 
> If i had a lot of time i would seriously consider going to Texas to buy a truck. Trucks are high here.





A&E Exteriors said:


> Correct. This is a private deal between the seller and myself. I'm not really in a position to buy something with the house project right now in a traditional manner
> 
> This guy though lost half his shop shingles and owes me a 2 grandish labor credit on a job that I bartered with him on so I could in theory make a $5,000~ no out of pocket cash down payment between that and his roof.
> 
> I offered him an 18 month Payment timeline. We will see what he says.


I'm in Grand Rapids. But I just bought a house and am paying cash for a nice addition. I wasn't shopping for the truck, just kinda presented itself to me. I can't at this time buy a vehicle in the traditional manner.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Mr Latone said:


> Whatever you do, try and trade fairly. IOW, I would hope you wouldn't discount your work, because you need a truck and he has one he might partially barter.
> 
> You actually hold the better hand right now if he owes you money and needs more work. He wants top dollar for the truck, you should get top dollar for the work.
> 
> I am not presenting any opinion on the truck value, just the value of the deal.


Oh no, no discount on the work.
I get what you are saying though.

If anything I will make sure not to miss any billable items as he will not only save my direct cost but make a profit on it at the same time.

In fact I upped the roof price. When he bought it I offered a discounted rate to do the job as we have a good relationship. 6 months later this storm blew the roof off and I figire if I'm trading I'm getting more value.


----------



## Aaron Berk

I just sold my 1997 7.3 Sunday before last. 

Was a sad day, but it was her time.
I'm after another 7.3 now 2000 - 03 4 dr long bed srw. 2 or 4x4

I'm shopping used like a hawk right now. most are in the 10k range

Good luck with your hunt A&E
I hope you get a gem


----------



## Inner10

A&E Exteriors said:


> Oh no, no discount on the work.
> I get what you are saying though.
> 
> If anything I will make sure not to miss any billable items as he will not only save my direct cost but make a profit on it at the same time.
> 
> In fact I upped the roof price. When he bought it I offered a discounted rate to do the job as we have a good relationship. 6 months later this storm blew the roof off and I figire if I'm trading I'm getting more value.


Buy one from Canada, your money is worth a fortune now.


----------



## Inner10

I just did a quick search, 20k Canadian would be expensive for that truck with that many clicks. And currently 20K US is 27K Canadian. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I wish a Canadian contractor owed me and had a spare diesel sitting around then! Lol


----------



## VinylHanger

Aaron Berk said:


> I just sold my 1997 7.3 Sunday before last.
> 
> Was a sad day, but it was her time.
> I'm after another 7.3 now 2000 - 03 4 dr long bed srw. 2 or 4x4
> 
> I'm shopping used like a hawk right now. most are in the 10k range
> 
> Good luck with your hunt A&E
> I hope you get a gem


I paid 9.5 for my 2001 4 or 5 years ago. Make the last payment this month.

I did have to put some money into it right after I got it, I think it had 180,000 miles and I'm at 276,000 now. I redid the injector harness, some injectors, water pump, alternator, front hubs were recent. Still need to do one side ball joints. Still worth it.

Big difference in the 97 and 2000-2003 models. I hope to have mine for a long time. Especially since it would take 15,000 to move into a newer rig, and like was said, anything after the 7.3's is like playing diesel roulette.


----------



## Aaron Berk

I sold my 97 for 4k $
I had paid 5k for it 8 yrs ago. I think I did good.

She had allot of little issues but no mechanical ones and the body still looked fabulous.
It would never leave you stranded on the road. I sold it to a young kid who was a car nut and remembers his granddad having the same body style. 
It's in good hands.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Aaron Berk said:


> I sold my 97 for 4k $
> I had paid 5k for it 8 yrs ago. I think I did good.
> 
> She had allot of little issues but no mechanical ones and the body still looked fabulous.
> It would never leave you stranded on the road. I sold it to a young kid who was a car nut and remembers his granddad having the same body style.
> It's in good hands.


I'd have bought it.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Weekend test drive starts tomorrow. Hopefully it gets a thumbs up from the mechanic


----------



## Inner10

A&E Exteriors said:


> Weekend test drive starts tomorrow. Hopefully it gets a thumbs up from the mechanic


Hopefully you can get him to knock a few grand off the price.


----------



## sparehair

https://portland.craigslist.org/clc/ctd/6043017362.html

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

sparehair said:


> https://portland.craigslist.org/clc/ctd/6043017362.html
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


That has a 6.0.....horrible engine. Also whoever owns it; i doubt is going to privately finance it for me.

I will see what the mechanic says it is worth....he drives the same truck so I'm sure he knows it inside and out.


----------



## Inner10

A&E Exteriors said:


> That has a 6.0.....horrible engine. Also whoever owns it; i doubt is going to privately finance it for me.
> 
> I will see what the mechanic says it is worth....he drives the same truck so I'm sure he knows it inside and out.


Go to a bank for financing.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

inner10 said:


> go to a bank for financing.
> 
> Sent from my nexus 6p using tapatalk


lmfao!!!!!


----------



## Inner10

A&E Exteriors said:


> lmfao!!!!!


Bank rate is lower than private here.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I won't get financed


----------



## Inner10

A&E Exteriors said:


> I won't get financed


Oh...

Then maybe wait and save up a few bucks first.


----------



## Inner10

A&E Exteriors said:


> I won't get financed


Plus a private loan won't help you build credit.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Inner10 said:


> Plus a private loan won't help you build credit.


No, but It will put me in a truck before my other one breaks


----------



## Inner10

A&E Exteriors said:


> No, but It will put me in a truck before my other one breaks


Old one in that bad of shape?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Inner10 said:


> Old one in that bad of shape?


Yeah and I'm sick of fixing it. Long story short.....I did a couple months in the county a few years ago and my ex wife sold my suburban and every tool I owned. My dear mother got me set up with tools for 3 and a 95 dakota. I have put 70,000 hard miles on the dakota and it is extremely tired.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

This thing does run smooth as silk


----------



## Inner10

A&E Exteriors said:


> Yeah and I'm sick of fixing it. Long story short.....I did a couple months in the county a few years ago and my ex wife sold my suburban and every tool I owned. My dear mother got me set up with tools for 3 and a 95 dakota. I have put 70,000 hard miles on the dakota and it is extremely tired.


If you managed to finance a house your credit can't be that hammered, just save up a few more duckets and get something financed at a reasonable rate.

I know the feeling about fixing old junk, did it for many years. Past 3 vehicles have been brand new, keep em 3-4 years and buy a new one. All financed.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Inner10 said:


> If you managed to finance a house your credit can't be that hammered, just save up a few more duckets and get something financed at a reasonable rate.
> 
> I know the feeling about fixing old junk, did it for many years. Past 3 vehicles have been brand new, keep em 3-4 years and buy a new one. All financed.


My name is not on the house


----------



## Inner10

A&E Exteriors said:


> My name is not on the house


Wife's?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Inner10 said:


> Wife's?


Hers and my Mom's...I just pay for it...lol


----------



## Inner10

A&E Exteriors said:


> Hers and my Mom's...I just pay for it...lol


**** they got you by the balls.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Inner10 said:


> **** they got you by the balls.


You ain't lying my friend


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

I had a 6.0 with studs and EGR delete. 350 crew long bed, 5" pipes, 4" lift. Loved that thing, but it was getting up there in miles, and the Powerstroke is notoriously chitty engine. From what I've heard, the 6.4 is worse.

I sold mine and got a Cummins. Love the engine, but Dodge drivetrains and transmissions are about as bad as Ford engines. :wallbash:

If you get it, there are a few expensive items in the Powerstroke. 1 is the HPOP, (High-Pressure Oil Pump). It last about 150,000 miles, and costs 2 grand to replace. 

If it has tuner, it's quite possible (probable) that it has excessive wear on the engine. Those engines weren't designed to run like that, but every Jayhole with small-d!ck syndrome has to go supe them up. Result, the engines last about 1/4 as long as they should.


Just some stuff to think about.


Delta


----------



## Inner10

A&E Exteriors said:


> You ain't lying my friend


Have your wife co-sign your bank loan, build some credit.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Just left the mechanics. Good fuel pressure, good oil pressure, all the readings were close to ideal and he sees no signs of impending doom.

I think I will offer 18,500 for it.


----------



## SouthonBeach

Preventive maintenance, preventive maintenance and more preventive maintenance on these engines. Also don't cheap out on the oil, additives, coolant, etc...


----------



## A&E Exteriors

SouthonBeach said:


> Preventive maintenance, preventive maintenance and more preventive maintenance on these engines. Also don't cheap out on the oil, additives, coolant, etc...


Rodger that. The mechanic told me exactly that.


----------



## VinylHanger

Good luck. Alternative finance is my middle name. I completely understand your reasons and situation.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

VinylHanger said:


> Good luck. Alternative finance is my middle name. I completely understand your reasons and situation.
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


Your parents must be jerks... I've heard of stupid names but alternative finance is just horrible:jester:


----------



## A&E Exteriors




----------



## overanalyze

Only you can really know if it makes sense for your situation. I commend you for finding a way to make it happen that works for you. It is a sharp looking truck! Did he take your lower offer? 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

overanalyze said:


> Only you can really know if it makes sense for your situation. I commend you for finding a way to make it happen that works for you. It is a sharp looking truck! Did he take your lower offer?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


I am meeting him at noon tomorrow to discuss particulars. I am no doubt going to pay more than someone with the ability to buy it conventionally. That being said I'm not about to hold my breath and wait for someone else to call me out of the blue wanting to do some labor swapping for a 500 horse, souped up super duty. 

I'll update with the final price tomorrow. Me and my bride are about to go burn up half a tank of diesel 🏁


----------



## bmcquin

There is nothing like "new truck love"... I don't if it is a brand spanking new one or a new to me truck, I love to drive a truck!

A&E, enjoy that beauty!


----------



## Inner10

A&E Exteriors said:


> I am meeting him at noon tomorrow to discuss particulars. I am no doubt going to pay more than someone with the ability to buy it conventionally. That being said I'm not about to hold my breath and wait for someone else to call me out of the blue wanting to do some labor swapping for a 500 horse, souped up super duty.
> 
> I'll update with the final price tomorrow. Me and my bride are about to go burn up half a tank of diesel 🏁


If it's tuned to 500 horse I assume it will last about half a tank of gas before it grenades.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Inner10 said:


> If it's tuned to 500 horse I assume it will last about half a tank of gas before it grenades.


There is no evidence of it being abused


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

One other thing. 

When I had my PowerStoke, I had a really good Ford mechanic, and he recommended Rev-X in every oil change. It was pretty pricey, but it certainly made the truck run better. I tried skipping it a few times, and really noticed a difference.


Delta


----------



## SouthonBeach

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> One other thing.
> 
> 
> 
> When I had my PowerStoke, I had a really good Ford mechanic, and he recommended Rev-X in every oil change. It was pretty pricey, but it certainly made the truck run better. I tried skipping it a few times, and really noticed a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta




I use Arch oil. It's like Rev-x and like Delta I notice a difference also when I've skipped using it.


----------



## Deckhead

A&E Exteriors said:


> There is no evidence of it being abused


I don't think he's necessarily talking about it being abused. He's talking about driving up rail pressure so high that a lift pump can't keep up and essentially is bombing the engine by blowing air through the injectors. If the tank isn't topped of their is a lot of air volume and the hpop is only meant to push fuel through but a lift pump doesn't send the fuel through the lines fast enough for a rail pressure of like 15k.

Maybe it means something else there than here, but if you run up the hp it's usually through higher rail pressure in the injectors which makes it plenty fast but everything else isn't meant to keep up. Remember, a diesel is meant for strength not speed. Low end torque is more friendly (and powerful) to a diesel than hp. The horses will make sure that sled move, but they'll also destroy that fancy injector system, which Navistar certainly made fancy... For capacity, not speed.

Glad to hear you got it. Just don't hotdog that thing or you WILL have problems. The fuel delivery is incredibly complex (and also incredibly slick) but if you just start jacking with fuel and not increasing air and watching egr than you run a real risk of cracking heads... Bye-bye motor then.

Awesome to hear you made it happen, enjoy it and sell the tuner to help offset the cost, you don't need it and it will get you a couple hundo back back on purchase price.:thumbup:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Deckhead said:


> I don't think he's necessarily talking about it being abused. He's talking about driving up rail pressure so high that a lift pump can't keep up and essentially is bombing the engine by blowing air through the injectors. If the tank isn't topped of their is a lot of air volume and the hpop is only meant to push fuel through but a lift pump doesn't send the fuel through the lines fast enough for a rail pressure of like 15k.
> 
> Maybe it means something else there than here, but if you run up the hp it's usually through higher rail pressure in the injectors which makes it plenty fast but everything else isn't meant to keep up. Remember, a diesel is meant for strength not speed. Low end torque is more friendly (and powerful) to a diesel than hp. The horses will make sure that sled move, but they'll also destroy that fancy injector system, which Navistar certainly made fancy... For capacity, not speed.
> 
> Glad to hear you got it. Just don't hotdog that thing or you WILL have problems. The fuel delivery is incredibly complex (and also incredibly slick) but if you just start jacking with fuel and not increasing air and watching egr than you run a real risk of cracking heads... Bye-bye motor then.
> 
> Awesome to hear you made it happen, enjoy it and sell the tuner to help offset the cost, you don't need it and it will get you a couple hundo back back on purchase price.


This thing is gonna be pampered


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I've also already considered tuning it down a notch. I'm gonna get it set up with racks and boxes first before I have anything adjusted. 

Definatley way past my beating on vehicles stage. It's nice to know that the power is there if needed.....it usually isn't needed though.


----------



## Deckhead

A&E Exteriors said:


> I've also already considered tuning it down a notch. I'm gonna get it set up with racks and boxes first before I have anything adjusted.
> 
> Definatley way past my beating on vehicles stage. It's nice to know that the power is there if needed.....it usually isn't needed though.


Speed is never needed in a diesel, low end torque is. If you want something fast but a tundra.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I am off to the bargaining table...


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Well, I had to pay the full asking. He wants his finace money. Still worth it in my opinion. I will have this for a long time


----------



## Inner10

A&E Exteriors said:


> Well, I had to pay the full asking. He wants his finace money. Still worth it in my opinion. I will have this for a long time


Congratulations, I hope it's not a Norwegian Parrot.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

A&E Exteriors said:


> We will find out. Officer cut her a break. Wrote her for 65 in a 50 as opposed to 75




What the hell was she doing 75 in a 50 for????


I do about 60 in the 65 zone. :blink: But I'm a gear-jammer from way back.



Delta


----------



## A&E Exteriors

We were getting back to a roof we are doing to caulk the chimney corners to keep it watertight overnight.


----------



## Deckhead

Speeding is one of the dumbest things to get a ticket for. Unless you are willing to disobey every traffic law, willing to double the speed limit, and even then if it's only a 20 mile drive you would make it there at most 3-5 minutes before the person who followed every law.

Unless it's long distances or life and death where every second counts, 3-5 minutes ain't worth it.


----------



## Jaws

I get pulled over around 3 times a year for speeding :whistling Last time I got a ticket was 09 :whistling:whistling


----------



## NYgutterguy

Last ticket I got was 1988. No seat belt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood

Last ticket I got was 97 for speeding. Late to work as a liftie.


----------



## Inner10

Deckhead said:


> I try to listen to the iron guys before every other Tom, dick, and Harry. A couple of those old boys were the ones who got me switched over to a K&N air filter first and then to run diesel kleen. My few diesels have been fantastic since.


I don't get K&Ns, they provide slightly better air flow by allowing more dirt to pass through. Guess it's all about how long you want to keep the engine.


----------



## Morning Wood

That was my understanding of the K&N's too. After they gunk up a bit they, filter well. I'll stick to paper filters and tossing them. Cleaning the K&N I had was a major PIA.


----------



## Inner10

Morning Wood said:


> That was my understanding of the K&N's too. After they gunk up a bit they, filter well. I'll stick to paper filters and tossing them. Cleaning the K&N I had was a major PIA.


I've bought a few, waiting for them to dry after cleaning sucks. I never noticed any appreciable increase in power, I think that's largely hog wash.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Jaws said:


> I get pulled over around 3 times a year for speeding :whistling Last time I got a ticket was 09 :whistling:whistling


Sure helps having a Star of Life and VFD stickers on your truck, huh? :whistling :laughing:



Delta


----------



## Jaws

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Sure helps having a Star of Life and VFD stickers on your truck, huh? :whistling :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> Delta


Haven't been a member of the VFD in a couple years. Been a member of 100 club for 10+, no stickers for either. 

I do know all the cops though :whistling:laughing:


----------



## griz

Jaws said:


> Haven't been a member of the VFD in a couple years. Been a member of 100 club for 10+, no stickers for either.
> 
> *I do know all the cops though* :whistling:laughing:


Knowing the local guys can be a HUGE help...:thumbsup:

In Oregon I think the state Troopers will give their own mother's a ticket.


----------



## Jaws

griz said:


> Knowing the local guys can be a HUGE help...:thumbsup:
> 
> In Oregon I think the state Troopers will give their own mother's a ticket.


A guy I played football with from 7th -12th grade, pretty good buddies, was a local cop as soon as he was of age (21) (now Austin patrol), he gave me an exhibition of speed and speeding ticket when we were 21..... ****ing dick :whistling:no::laughing: 

I respect that though. Everyone is the same rules for a guy like that.


----------



## griz

Jaws said:


> A guy I played football with from 7th -12th grade, pretty good buddies, was a local cop as soon as he was of age (21) (now Austin patrol), he gave me an exhibition of speed and speeding ticket when we were 21..... ****ing dick :whistling:no::laughing:
> 
> I respect that though. Everyone is the same rules for a guy like that.


He's being a **ck head....

You probably took his lunch money from him....:whistling

or hit him too hard in practice....:thumbup:


----------



## Jaws

Oh no, this guy made me look small. Had school record for bench and squat. Lost 100 pounds so right out of high school, only 300 pounder we had 

When he hit you you stayed hit lol


griz said:


> He's being a **ck head....
> 
> You probably took his lunch money from him....:whistling
> 
> or hit him too hard in practice....



Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dayexco

griz said:


> In Oregon I think the state Troopers will give their own mother's a ticket.


i got a warning ticket at christmas valley last summer for 65 in a 35 right on the edge of town.


----------



## Inner10

dayexco said:


> i got a warning ticket at christmas valley last summer for 65 in a 35 right on the edge of town.


I've picked up a few, got a couple breaks, no excuses for speeding... I know I'm an idiot.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Just turned 150k, 30k miles and no problems. Only money I've put Into Eleanor is the topper and tow mirrors


----------



## tjbnwi

So glad I don't speed

Tom


----------



## rrk

tjbnwi said:


> So glad I don't speed
> 
> Tom


you mean within the last hour? certainly not the week


----------



## J.C.

A&E Exteriors said:


> Just turned 150k, 30k miles and no problems. Only money I've put Into Eleanor is the topper and tow mirrors


Is the check engine light on?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

J.C. said:


> Is the check engine light on?


It is but it's because it is deleted so isn't receiving any signals from a couple connectors


----------



## RangoWA

A&E Exteriors said:


> It is but it's because it is deleted so isn't receiving any signals from a couple connectors


How will you know when it isn't one of those? I'd want to know pretty quick. There must be away to fooling the thing into thinking the sensor is there. What does the delete deal do? Modern autos account for all kinds of variables, the emission stuff isn't like the days of old, they can actually make your vehicle run better.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I check for codes with my tuner periodically. (Every 2 weeks or so)
And yeah I could buy a bunch of dummy sensors but not until it's paid for, and maybe not even then. I guess there is usually no question when something is wrong with one of these.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

RangoWA said:


> How will you know when it isn't one of those? I'd want to know pretty quick. There must be away to fooling the thing into thinking the sensor is there. What does the delete deal do? Modern autos account for all kinds of variables, the emission stuff isn't like the days of old, they can actually make your vehicle run better.


The emissions stuff is what kills these early models. Deleting the EGR, the DPF, adding an intake and straight pipe exhaust increase engine life, power, mpg, and makes it sound really cool...lol


----------



## Inner10

A&E Exteriors said:


> The emissions stuff is what kills these early models. Deleting the EGR, the DPF, adding an intake and straight pipe exhaust increase engine life, power, mpg, and makes it sound really cool...lol


No emissions test in your area?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Nope


----------



## Big Johnson

Inner10 said:


> No emissions test in your area?


It all blows over Lake Huron.


----------



## Inner10

Big Johnson said:


> It all blows over Lake Huron.


As long as it stops at Sudbury I'm happy with that.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood

Good for you. I've never heard 1 good thing about that 6.4 engine


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Ok, so i paid the truck off and got my clear title a week and a half ago. Naturally Murphy's Law has struck and I find myself contemplating buying a longblock or a low mile used engine. 
I have headgasket issues and a massive oil leak i have yet to diagnose as the engine is so packed in there i can hardly see the back of the engine. 

I was thinking to rebuild but that costs the same as installing a long block and swapping some parts. 

My usual mechanic who is a close friend doesnt want to do a rebuild with me as he doesnt want to be responsible for it should anything go wrong, but says he will help me out if i buy a long block as it leaves us no machine work to do nor any internal assembly.


Just doing the headgaskets and an oil cooler will run probably 35-40% of doing the whole thing so i may as well do it all while i am in there. The oil leak im told could be a cracked dipstick tube or a sensor seal or the bedplate gasket. Who knows without taking the cab off.


----------



## rrk

That sucks
Your mechanic is not much of a mechanic if he does not want to be responsible for what he does. Its like you not wanting to be responsible after putting a roof on his house. Either you know what you are doing or you don't

http://powerstrokehelp.com


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Put a 12v Cummins in it. It's the most common thing done when a 6.4 destroys itself. You will spend 10k easy on repairing that thing. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood

Can you take it to a reputable place and at least have them diagnose the issue? I’ve never heard anything good about those 6.4’s. How many miles?


----------



## Inner10

Junk it...

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

He doesnt want to **** it up and have to buy me a new $10k engine


rrk said:


> That sucks
> Your mechanic is not much of a mechanic if he does not want to be responsible for what he does. Its like you not wanting to be responsible after putting a roof on his house. Either you know what you are doing or you don't
> 
> http://powerstrokehelp.com


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Shes got 177k now.


Morning Wood said:


> Can you take it to a reputable place and at least have them diagnose the issue? I’ve never heard anything good about those 6.4’s. How many miles?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Put a 12v Cummins in it. It's the most common thing done when a 6.4 destroys itself. You will spend 10k easy on repairing that thing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It's under consideration. Cummins swap runs about 10-12k .


----------



## NYgutterguy

Holy phuck do you have some chitty luck lately 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I went to a diesel mechanic a landscaper i know uses and that guy is smoking crack....told me 16k to do a rebuild. I told him I'd rebuild the damn thing in my driveway with a pair of pliers before i paid that much to rebuild a not blown up engine. He still hasn't got me a price to do headgaskets.....not that id hire him for it as he obviously has a stick up his ass or something.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

A&E Exteriors said:


> I went to a diesel mechanic a landscaper i know uses and that guy is smoking crack....told me 16k to do a rebuild. I told him I'd rebuild the damn thing in my driveway with a pair of pliers before i paid that much to rebuild a not blown up engine. He still hasn't got me a price to do headgaskets.....not that id hire him for it as he obviously has a stick up his ass or something.


Dude, once a 6.4 starts to go, they are anything but cheap. 12 to 16k is what a good rebuild costs. 

You can buy an entire dodge with a good 12v, all the adapters and motor mounts plus the few other things for about 6k. 



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

Have someone take a look at it, probably cheaper to repair than replace. If the engine is shot I'd probably shop around for another truck...


----------



## A&E Exteriors

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Dude, once a 6.4 starts to go, they are anything but cheap. 12 to 16k is what a good rebuild costs.
> 
> You can buy an entire dodge with a good 12v, all the adapters and motor mounts plus the few other things for about 6k.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I know they are expensive to fix. This dude is trying to tell me i have to do an enture fuel system as well and that is just not true. He's trying to sell me crap i dont need. I can buy a complete drop in engine, oil pan to turbos for 14.

I have another shop to check into. First i think I'm gonna go pull my wheelwells out and degrease things to narrow down my oil leak source.


----------



## Bull Trout

Another vote for the Cummins 

If it counts for anything, it isn’t my $


----------



## A&E Exteriors

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Dude, once a 6.4 starts to go, they are anything but cheap. 12 to 16k is what a good rebuild costs.
> 
> You can buy an entire dodge with a good 12v, all the adapters and motor mounts plus the few other things for about 6k.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


What years? 

That guy gave me the "I don't want to do it price" it is a 41 hour job by the book start to finish and it costs 3k for a stage 2 rebuild kit that includes maxxforce7 coated pistons, new cam and hd lifters and valve springs. 

I'm certain I am capable of doing the job myself, i found a diy short block kit that includes all of the above and is shipped with all the machine work done.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

7.3 long locks are 3k


----------



## Inner10

A&E Exteriors said:


> What years?
> 
> That guy gave me the "I don't want to do it price" it is a 41 hour job by the book start to finish and it costs 3k for a stage 2 rebuild kit that includes maxxforce7 coated pistons, new cam and hd lifters and valve springs.
> 
> I'm certain I am capable of doing the job myself, i found a diy short block kit that includes all of the above and is shipped with all the machine work done.


That's a cab off job....not something I'd tackle.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Inner10 said:


> That's a cab off job....not something I'd tackle.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Absolutely a cab off job.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

A&E Exteriors said:


> What years?
> 
> That guy gave me the "I don't want to do it price" it is a 41 hour job by the book start to finish and it costs 3k for a stage 2 rebuild kit that includes maxxforce7 coated pistons, new cam and hd lifters and valve springs.
> 
> I'm certain I am capable of doing the job myself, i found a diy short block kit that includes all of the above and is shipped with all the machine work done.


Anything from 93 to 99. 

The 6.4s were such an over complicated engine with navistar trying to get power and be emissions compliant. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Even the 24v common rail, go back to 91, but no intercooler, only one to stay away from is a 53 block. 

Non emission Cummins is a million mile engine. Parts are cheap, easy to work on, simple. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Anything from 93 to 99.
> 
> The 6.4s were such an over complicated engine with navistar trying to get power and be emissions compliant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Although they missed the mark on the 6.0 and 6.4 you gotta respect the technology that went into them. Good concept poor execution.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Inner10 said:


> Although they missed the mark on the 6.0 and 6.4 you gotta respect the technology that went into them. Good concept poor execution.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


It was a tough time for all diesels with all the emissions. The 6.4 was horrible though, even spending 12k to fix all the issues was still a crap shoot. I think Ford got their 6.7 right. 

Cummins has done pretty well throughout though. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood

It all scared me too much which is why I went to the Ford 6.2. Sure it crawls up hill but so far so good.


----------



## Inner10

WarnerConstInc. said:


> It was a tough time for all diesels with all the emissions. The 6.4 was horrible though, even spending 12k to fix all the issues was still a crap shoot. I think Ford got their 6.7 right.
> 
> Cummins has done pretty well throughout though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Once ya rip off the DEF system.


----------



## Deckhead

WarnerConstInc. said:


> It was a tough time for all diesels with all the emissions. The 6.4 was horrible though, even spending 12k to fix all the issues was still a crap shoot. I think Ford got their 6.7 right.
> 
> Cummins has done pretty well throughout though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


IMO Navistar was focusing on their day truck's engines. The DT466E was a beast of an engine. Did everything it was supposed to and more. The elitrical system was a pile of **** but the engine was a monster.

Andy, I have a '91 7.3L you can have. I'm going to donate that box truck you saw but can't do it with that motor inside. You wanna come get it... It's yours. I haven't gotten around to pulling it out yet so it sits with me turning it over about once a month and letting it idle to make sure it doesn't lock up


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Deckhead said:


> IMO Navistar was focusing on their day truck's engines. The DT466E was a beast of an engine. Did everything it was supposed to and more. The elitrical system was a pile of **** but the engine was a monster.
> 
> Andy, I have a '91 7.3L you can have. I'm going to donate that box truck you saw but can't do it with that motor inside. You wanna come get it... It's yours. I haven't gotten around to pulling it out yet so it sits with me turning it over about once a month and letting it idle to make sure it doesn't lock up


I just don't think they had enough time to actually put together and long term test the 6.4s. Ford was pissed about the 6.0s (which are a fantastic engine after you spend 10k on one) The 6.4 was just a turd from day one which they never got right. 

So far fords 6.7 is pretty good, but they have about maxed that engine out power wise and something new has to be on the horizon. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I just don't think they had enough time to actually put together and long term test the 6.4s. Ford was pissed about the 6.0s (which are a fantastic engine after you spend 10k on one) The 6.4 was just a turd from day one which they never got right.
> 
> So far fords 6.7 is pretty good, but they have about maxed that engine out power wise and something new has to be on the horizon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


From what I understand of the 6.7 it's the new 7.3. A bullet proof engine with some balls, a crazy fuel delivery system, and great economy with longevity in mind.

If that's true they're light years ahead of the curve. Every diesel I've seen since the 2007 CAFE regs are a bomb. I'm still not sold on any of them though. Still kicking myself in the ass for getting rid of my '06 5.9


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Deckhead said:


> From what I understand of the 6.7 it's the new 7.3. A bullet proof engine with some balls, a crazy fuel delivery system, and great economy with longevity in mind.
> 
> If that's true they're light years ahead of the curve. Every diesel I've seen since the 2007 CAFE regs are a bomb. I'm still not sold on any of them though. Still kicking myself in the ass for getting rid of my '06 5.9


It's stupid. 440hp and 975 ft/lbs of torque. 
Still gets about 11 towing. Regen knocks off 5 mpg and stinks like nothing I have smelt before. Although you can hit 20mpg on the highway empty. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

It appears to be a bed plate, oil pan, or rear main oil leak


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Rear main is pretty uncommon on all the powerstrokes, they can, but usually something else. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Well, I guess it's kinda common in 6.4s. So many high pressure oil lines on those things though, lots of leaks up high run down and make you think its something else. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Bed plate is super common on these and the 6.0. 2 $10 gaskets but its cab off engine out and flipped upside down to fix it


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

A&E Exteriors said:


> Bed plate is super common on these and the 6.0. 2 $10 gaskets but its cab off engine out and flipped upside down to fix it


They stopped making anything easy to get to after the 7.3. Although you have to pull the engine to do an oil pan gasket on my old 7.3. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Im looking at 6500-7k to repair or 11-12 to have a longblock installed. I was looking at salvage trucks last night and i could get a low mileage wrecked truck for 4 or 5k. then there is the cummins swap but from my research people are spending 12k on doing that. 

Im probably gonna bite the bullet and try to swing a longblock. If it lasts 175,000 ill have 12 cents a mile into the truck between purchase price and replacement


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

A&E Exteriors said:


> Im looking at 6500-7k to repair or 11-12 to have a longblock installed. I was looking at salvage trucks last night and i could get a low mileage wrecked truck for 4 or 5k. then there is the cummins swap but from my research people are spending 12k on doing that.
> 
> Im probably gonna bite the bullet and try to swing a longblock. If it lasts 175,000 ill have 12 cents a mile into the truck between purchase price and replacement


So what does it need, a rebuild?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Here is this.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

WarnerConstInc. said:


> So what does it need, a rebuild?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It needs headgaskets and the bottom end sealed, wherever that oil leak is coming from.

I can buy an upgraded long block for 8-9k and they will charge me 2250 plus fluids to install the longblock. 

http://sfzwy.fkycm.servertrust.com/product-p/5.htm


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I would look for another truck for 10 to 12k. 

No way would I sink that into another 6.4. 

They are ticking time bombs no matter what is done to them. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I wanted to do this next winter anyway. I worked to hard for this truck to just throw it away.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

A&E Exteriors said:


> I wanted to do this next winter anyway. I worked to hard for this truck to just throw it away.


I get that, but the 6.4 is a horrific engine. 

Sometimes it's best to punt. 

I have been guilty of sinking too much time and money into a machine when I should have punted and cut my losses. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

You need something to drive for work, go spend 3 or 4k on a 92 to 97 f350 gasser, fix the 6.4 over the next 6 months, sell other truck or keep it for a spare when the 6.4 makes you have to walk again. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

WarnerConstInc. said:


> You need something to drive for work, go spend 3 or 4k on a 92 to 97 f350 gasser, fix the 6.4 over the next 6 months, sell other truck or keep it for a spare when the 6.4 makes you have to walk again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I'd definitely keep it...lol


----------



## Inner10

A&E Exteriors said:


> It needs headgaskets and the bottom end sealed, wherever that oil leak is coming from.
> 
> I can buy an upgraded long block for 8-9k and they will charge me 2250 plus fluids to install the longblock.
> 
> http://sfzwy.fkycm.servertrust.com/product-p/5.htm


You need a neurologist not a mechanic if you're going to sink 12k into that bucket of bolts. Fixing for 5-6k is slightly less retarded.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Ok so just throw the 20 i spent on it away a month after i paid it off then is your suggestion of the day?


Inner10 said:


> You need a neurologist not a mechanic if you're going to sink 12k into that bucket of bolts. Fixing for 5-6k is slightly less retarded.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I'll take zero mile engine that will never see emissions equipment from day one with a 5 year 100k mile warranty for 10 Alex


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

A&E Exteriors said:


> Ok so just throw the 20 i spent on it away a month after i paid it off then is your suggestion of the say?


Then you have 33k in a 10k truck. 

It's a 6.4, that's how it always works. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Then you have 33k in a 10k truck.
> 
> It's a 6.4, that's how it always works.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Im betting i get at least 175k out of it which will be 12 cents a mile.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

And i may have found somebody willing to help me get it on the road again. As in help me do the work


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

A&E Exteriors said:


> Im betting i get at least 175k out of it which will be 12 cents a mile.


Possibly. All I know is that a 6.4 is like a boat, a hole you throw money in. 

Ford should have had a class action for putting those things on the road. 

Although you see a ton of the 08s to 2010s with Cummins in them. 

So many people have got a good dicking owning one of these. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DLynch0009

I just got a 2015 f350 with the 6.7 in it. Local trade in under 26k miles on it. Things a beast. Had a 2010 GMC 2500hd gas motor before. Got 200k out of it. Transmission was done in it. New transmission from gm was 6k, rebuild was gonna be around 3k. I limped it out to the dealer and in a battle of attrition got more than expected from them for it. Difference from the gas motor to the 6.7 is night and day. Can't even tell the trailer is behind it. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk

Don't forget that you were warned about the 6.4 before you bought it but you had to have it
Even though you would be out $20k it is better than being out $33k


----------



## Inner10

A&E Exteriors said:


> Ok so just throw the 20 i spent on it away a month after i paid it off then is your suggestion of the day?


You can't get emotional about it, it's just a truck; vehicles are never a good investment. You knowingly bought an engine that is expensive and unreliable, and one that had been altered dramatically from stock. Ontop of that you over paid for it 6 ways from Sunday because the guy dangled the financing carrot infront of you.

You got a year and a half out of it for 20k, so it was cheaper than renting a truck. But the bottom line is you gotta know when to hold em and when to fold em. I can't see pouring 5 figures into that rolling chassy.


----------



## Big Johnson

Will it keep going with the leak? If the engine is shot I’d try dumping stop leak products into it while I saved a few G’s to replace it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Big Johnson said:


> Will it keep going with the leak? If the engine is shot I’d try dumping stop leak products into it while I saved a few G’s to replace it.


Oil runs everything on a power stroke. It's what runs the injectors. Oil leak bad. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Big Johnson said:


> Will it keep going with the leak? If the engine is shot I’d try dumping stop leak products into it while I saved a few G’s to replace it.


It will until the oil runs out...

As Darcy stated, it uses oil to pressurize the injectors. The main pump supplies a high pressure pump, the high pressure oil works on the injector piston creating an approximate 30,000 pound mist of diesel fuel into the combustion chamber. No oil no injectors....

The entire engine is a lesson in oil sealing technology. Whenever any leak starts on my 7.3 it is immediately addressed. 

I doubt the engine is shot, an oil analyst will help tell the story. An oil leak does not mean a shot engine. 

With the larger Navistar oil filter I use, 4 gallons of oil are in the engine. Stock filter, 3.75 gallons of oil. 

Tom


----------



## A&E Exteriors

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Oil runs everything on a power stroke. It's what runs the injectors. Oil leak bad.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Oil does not run the common rail injection system


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Big Johnson said:


> Will it keep going with the leak? If the engine is shot I’d try dumping stop leak products into it while I saved a few G’s to replace it.


Engine is not shot. I am fairly sure the bottem end is fine. I just dont want to do a half a$$ed job and then she cracks a piston or spins a bearing 2 months down the road.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Inner10 said:


> You can't get emotional about it, it's just a truck; vehicles are never a good investment. You knowingly bought an engine that is expensive and unreliable, and one that had been altered dramatically from stock. Ontop of that you over paid for it 6 ways from Sunday because the guy dangled the financing carrot infront of you.
> 
> You got a year and a half out of it for 20k, so it was cheaper than renting a truck. But the bottom line is you gotta know when to hold em and when to fold em. I can't see pouring 5 figures into that rolling chassy.


Not really being emotional, seems logical not to just burn 20k. I will put a longblock in or buy a wrecked low mileage truck.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

A&E Exteriors said:


> Oil does not run the common rail injection system


Oh yeah, they switched to something that is more problematic than the hpop system on those. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Oil runs everything on a power stroke. It's what runs the injectors. Oil leak bad.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That's the 7.3, the 6.4 isn't HEUI it's Piezoelectric, which is kinda badass.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Inner10 said:


> That's the 7.3, the 6.4 isn't HEUI it's Piezoelectric, which is kinda badass.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Changed it after the 6.0. 

It also got real sensitive to any water in the fuel though, like take out the whole fuel injection system sensitive. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Changed it after the 6.0.
> 
> It also got real sensitive to any water in the fuel though, like take out the whole fuel injection system sensitive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That is true. Water is BAD news 

I just got 2 longblock quotes.

First... stock cam, standard pushrods and valvesprings, coated maxxforce pistons, arp headstuds, all new engine sensors

$7,653.00

Second....stage 2 cam, hd valve spring, chromolly pushrods, coated maxxforce pistons, o-ringed heads, arp headstuds, all new engine sensors

$10,836.00

5 year 100k mile warranty 

Shop quoted $2,250.00 plus fluids to install. I could also decide to do the job myself. 



Wrecked salvage truck 60-80k miles probably 6k total plus getting it here wherever said truck would originate from


----------



## Inner10

A&E Exteriors said:


> That is true. Water is BAD news
> 
> I just got 2 longblock quotes.
> 
> First... stock cam, standard pushrods and valvesprings, coated maxxforce pistons, arp headstuds, all new engine sensors
> 
> $7,653.00
> 
> Second....stage 2 cam, hd valve spring, chromolly pushrods, coated maxxforce pistons, o-ringed heads, arp headstuds, all new engine sensors
> 
> $10,836.00
> 
> 5 year 100k mile warranty
> 
> Shop quoted $2,250.00 plus fluids to install. I could also decide to do the job myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrecked salvage truck 60-80k miles probably 6k total plus getting it here wherever said truck would originate from


Go to Costco and grab a box of the biggest diapers you can find. Take them and cram/tape them to the back of the engine right where the oil leak is. Then drive to your closest dealership and ask what you can get as a trade in.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## pizalm

Speaking from experience of dumping a pile of money into repairs. It’s not worth it. Cut your losses and run. You’ll fix it then some other issue will come up and it will be a few grand. Then another at a few grand. It’s a cycle that will never end with that truck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

O ringed heads are basically a must. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

If it had a nice interior I'd probably part it out but it doesnt.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Anyway, i gotta find a beater truck before anything else


----------



## Inner10

A&E Exteriors said:


> If it had a nice interior I'd probably part it out but it doesnt.


Throw it up on Kijiji and see if you get any bites.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

I'll ask my buddy for the price again when I thought about putting a 5.9 in my 2000 Ford 7.3

It was really reasonable, crate it was like 5k or something, but to modify plates for install was a little spendy. He's in Tampa.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Let me know. Gotta be cheaper than what im looking at


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Been doing some reading and a cummins swap is looking like its the option pulling ahead of the 6.4 longblock


----------



## Deckhead

Pedals are a better option than a 6.4

Sorry Andy, I had to.:jester:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

A&E Exteriors said:


> Been doing some reading and a cummins swap is looking like its the option pulling ahead of the 6.4 longblock


Should be able to do it for around 7k. 

Then you have a Fummins

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Should be able to do it for around 7k.
> 
> Then you have a Fummins
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Then when thr 5r transmission goes I can swap in an allison and have a full on Frankenstein truck.

Red Cummins will look pretty spiffy in the engine bay i think


----------



## rrk

Your wallet will feel a lot lighter

I have had my fill of diesel motors, never again


----------



## Deckhead

rrk said:


> Your wallet will feel a lot lighter
> 
> I have had my fill of diesel motors, never again


I wouldn't say never but definitely not yet. I had my choice of a Cummins or a gasser. I chose the gasser this time which felt really strange. Talked to a buddy who has same truck but Cummins. He gets 2 mpg better and guzzles def. Not to mention all the other sensors and quirks.

When diesels get figured out from these stupid standards they be worthwhile again, but right now... It's a 5.9 a 7.3 or nothing for me. 6.7 has a lot of promise. Might consider it on the next go round with a new truck... I'm too spoiled to go to an old one now.


----------



## Deckhead

A&E Exteriors said:


> Then when thr 5r transmission goes I can swap in an allison and have a full on Frankenstein truck.
> 
> Red Cummins will look pretty spiffy in the engine bay i think


I've always wanted a 5.9 in an '03 Ford dually body with an Allison tranny. That's a super truck that won't die. Ford does a good job with their interiors compared to the other two. My Dodge was CHIT and the Chevy I owned before it was even worse.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

rrk said:


> Your wallet will feel a lot lighter
> 
> I have had my fill of diesel motors, never again


I have been in love with these trucks sense i was about 10-12 years old. I can't help it.

And i do tow heavy occasionally, or load the truck itself down with a skid of shingles or upwards of 60 sheets of osb.

Resale is far higher. The cummins is a 500k plus engine. My step dad has had his for probably 10 years and has done one waterpump. It's a bit of a hobby too I guess. 

If i could honestly afford to have 4 or 5 in my driveway I probably would.


----------



## tgeb

My 7.3 engines have been very dependable.

Too bad the emission Nazis killed it.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I had one


tgeb said:


> My 7.3 engines have been very dependable.
> 
> Too bad the emission Nazis killed it.


----------



## tgeb

Sum *****, if that were a crew cab, I'd think you stole my truck, minus the rack...


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

A&E Exteriors said:


> Then when thr 5r transmission goes I can swap in an allison and have a full on Frankenstein truck.
> 
> Red Cummins will look pretty spiffy in the engine bay i think


You see so many of the 08 to 10s with a Cummins swap because of that garbage 6.4. There are complete swap kits available to make it pretty simple operation. 

If I ever have the time, I will put a Cummins in my old 78 crewcab Chevy dually. 

I will also drive the wheels off my 97 CC 7.3. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I might have found a Cummins donor


----------



## Inner10

A&E Exteriors said:


> I might have found a Cummins donor


Why not just drive that truck instead of swapping it?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Inner10 said:


> Why not just drive that truck instead of swapping it?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


It's lived in michigan it's whole life. Pretty rusty. Rotted out brakelines and such.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Then i can sell the tranny for probably 1,800 bucks


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Not really my color/ style either....lol


----------



## Inner10

A&E Exteriors said:


> Not really my color/ style either....lol


Doesn't look too bad but do you really want another engine that's been fvcked with?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Inner10 said:


> Doesn't look too bad but do you really want another engine that's been fvcked with?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I dont know.... If it buys me 2 years and then i have to get a new one at about 5-6 grand then it would be easier to swallow. Or i could redo my 6.4 myself how i want it and put it in when the Cummins goes. If i got this one i could be all in with the swap for about 7k. Options are limited.if the cummins reputation is true, then this thing has another 150,000 miles left in it. 

I guess i could fix the brakes on it and save for an unmolested engine for the Super Duty. Brakes on the Ford only have 2,700 miles on them. New pads, calipers, hoses, and drilled & slotted rotors.


----------



## Donohue Const

still have my old 7.3
300k
no rust
have a all stainless ladder rack for it built by a welding shop
I have been thinking about selling it though









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Donohue Const said:


> still have my old 7.3
> 300k
> no rust
> have a all stainless ladder rack for it built by a welding shop
> I have been thinking about selling it though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


What are you looking to get out of it?


----------



## Donohue Const

hadn't really thought about it.
one of those things I think I should sell, but I have had it so long I'm kinda attached to it!!
what are they going for??

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Donohue Const said:


> hadn't really thought about it.
> one of those things I think I should sell, but I have had it so long I'm kinda attached to it!!
> what are they going for??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Prices are all over the place. Anywhere from 6-10k+


----------



## VinylHanger

That's why I kept mine. I couldn't get a beater/delivery truck for any realistic price.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Donohue Const

if you really might be interested, I'll talk with my wife and see what I might have to have for it and if she thinks I should sell it
it has a couple dents in it, one on the passenger front fender(I backed the lull into it)
and the back side of the box and bumper(trailer jack knifed)
I was always going to get a fender from the scrape yard and put a flatbed on it

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Donohue Const

yeah, it's nice to have a truck around you dont care if you climb in dirty and throw **** in the back
plus I know where it's been the past 8 years or so

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Going to check this out tomorrow. 2000 7.3 lariat

$4,000


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

That looks pretty nice. You wont want an extended cab after owning a crew cab. 

Sell the 6.4 for 4k and be done with it. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Its in Mishawaka


WarnerConstInc. said:


> That looks pretty nice. You wont want an extended cab after owning a crew cab.
> 
> Sell the 6.4 for 4k and be done with it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I knew it wasn't in MI, no front plate.


A&E Exteriors said:


> Its in Mishawaka


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I knew it wasn't in MI, no front plate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




?????


----------



## A&E Exteriors

And it's not rusted through...lol


WarnerConstInc. said:


> I knew it wasn't in MI, no front plate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Big Johnson said:


> ?????


MI requires both front and back plates. IN only the back. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

WarnerConstInc. said:


> MI requires both front and back plates. IN only the back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Rear plate only here


----------



## Big Johnson

WarnerConstInc. said:


> MI requires both front and back plates. IN only the back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I (and everyone I know) have been breaking that law as long as I’ve owned cars.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

A&E Exteriors said:


> Rear plate only here


Really? Must be thinking of Ohio. 



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Big Johnson said:


> I (and everyone I know) have been breaking that law as long as I’ve owned cars.


Long day, swore MI did, but I must have been thinking about those Buckeyes. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Long day, swore MI did, but I must have been thinking about those Buckeyes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Lol! Yeah, everyone around us. Illinois, ohio, Wisconsin front and rear.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

This thing does have 460k on it. Only thing im leary of. If it breaks its cheap to fix though.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

We will see how she drives


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

A&E Exteriors said:


> This thing does have 460k on it. Only thing im leary of. If it breaks its cheap to fix though.


Dang. Getting up there. Looks taken care of. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Dang. Getting up there. Looks taken care of.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2043914568966178/


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I looked at engines and transmissions already. Either can be had for $2,000


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

A&E Exteriors said:


> I lookes at engines and transmissions already. Either can be had for $2,000


I bet it's been taken care of if it looks like that with those kind of miles. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I bet it's been taken care of if it looks like that with those kind of miles.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I think the same way. Had to have been maintained religiously


----------



## Donohue Const

definitely looks clean for that amount of miles

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

My father in law has a 92 powerstroke dually that only has 103k miles. I was talking to him last night as it's just been sitting there, he drives a newer dually. I would of thought 300k miles. 

Looking at that truck I would of thought 100k. Can't tell a book by its cover lol


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Jaws said:


> My father in law has a 92 powerstroke dually that only has 103k miles. I was talking to him last night as it's just been sitting there, he drives a newer dually. I would of thought 300k miles.
> 
> Looking at that truck I would of thought 100k. Can't tell a book by its cover lol


Not a PSD in 1992. Just an IDI.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Not a PSD in 1992. Just an IDI.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Really? I didn't realize they were International non turbo that late. How long has the 7.3 been around?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Jaws said:


> Really? I didn't realize they were International non turbo that late. How long has the 7.3 been around?


It was the injection system, not the turbo. 

7.3 idi started in 88 I believe, added turbo in 94, could get PSD in last half of 94 with a 5 speed. 

6.9idi was early 80s. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

WarnerConstInc. said:


> It was the injection system, not the turbo.
> 
> 7.3 idi started in 88 I believe, added turbo in 94, could get PSD in last half of 94 with a 5 speed.
> 
> 6.9idi was early 80s.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Right I knew the international was non-turbo, just didn't realize that they were still around and 92. Never looked at that truck that close.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Jaws said:


> Right I knew the international was non-turbo, just didn't realize that they were still around and 92. Never looked at that truck that close.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


International made them all the way up to the 6.4s

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

On the way to check this thing out....hopefully the truck gods are smiling down on us today....lol


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Brought it home, ended up paying 3,600.

Had a major downpour....I'm talking tropical storm level rain come down and i lost the drivers side wiper. Not phucking fun at all! 

Has a touch more rust than shown in the pictures but it'll keep me working


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Damn truck is half a mile long...lol


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

It may be worth finding a bed for it. Dicks in mishawaka has good ones, plus there is a guy on FB that has tons of parts. Indiana superduty club. Looks like cab corners and rockers are solid. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

A&E Exteriors said:


> Damn truck is half a mile long...lol


CC long bed will spoil you. Those still turn way better than my 97. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

WarnerConstInc. said:


> It may be worth finding a bed for it. Dicks in mishawaka has good ones, plus there is a guy on FB that has tons of parts. Indiana superduty club. Looks like cab corners and rockers are solid.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yeah, overall its pretty solid. Better than what I'd have found here with the same miles.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Need to tighten the front end up a little bit, and replace the transmission dipstick tube. Then it should be good to go.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

A&E Exteriors said:


> Need to tighten the front end up a little bit, and replace the transmission dipstick tube. Then it should be good to go.


At least you have a good work truck to keep you making money. Gives you time to decide what to do with the 6.4

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

